# Need Code....



## sbenden719 (Aug 21, 2008)

I need a code for neck exploration with removal of foreign body?  cant find it

thanks


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Aug 21, 2008)

I am at home with out direct resources,but you can start in the 21000 codes. I will give you the exact code tommorow.


----------



## Susan Hamer (Aug 21, 2008)

*cpc*

How deep?????????


----------



## amitjoshi4 (Aug 22, 2008)

Susan Hamer said:


> How deep?????????


 
This is the buzz word what we are looking for!!

If deep then put 20520 or 20525 accordingly; if superficial code from skin section 10120 or 10121 accordingly

Thank You


----------



## sbenden719 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks...no op-note yet, just pre-coding, doc was not of much help!  will have to waite till i get the note....but thats where i was looking too.


----------

